# Riffe Dive Knfe



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I just picked up the new Riffe dive knife at MBT. It has a locking clip and a safety!! Fritz ordered it for me and I think he got a few extra for the display case... Now if this weather will just cooperate so I can go skull a mean 'ol AJ.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Reese,

That's real similar to mine, but mine uses a rubber loop to retain it. I saw the clip version, but since I wear mine inverted on my upper arm I was afraid I'd lose it.

Harry


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have always thought that that was a sexy knife. It just looks wicked. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That is an awesome knife. A quick stick and a twist, and you can stop even the biggest fish. Lights out!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I always like having a line cutter on my dive knife. Do you know if they make one with a line cutter?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The Riffe Knife doesn't have a "line cutter" persay, but it is sharp enough to cut through just about anything.This knifeis specifically designed for killing fish. I usually carry a Z-knife for line cutting purposes. It looks like a gut hook. It has two finger holes, and a hook with a razor blade in it. They are cheap (around $10-$15), compact, and efficient for cutting line.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats sweet Reese. I'll have to check that out when we go out next. How longs the blade on that icepick?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I just bought the smaller version. I love it. Dispatched a few sheeps with it last weekend. Works great!

Got it at Bay Breeze.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to derail but why do some dive knives have a blunt or squared off point?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are more of a utility type knife Skull...good for prying shells, oystersor whatever.

They also are great for people on medication not allowed to have sharp instruments!:letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got one of those things, and it kills fish really well. On my list of fish to do in with it are Red Snapper, Cobia, Triggerfish, and Hammerhead. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing in some fish on your own list.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah the riffe knives are awesome, I have been meaning to keep one for myself but the darn things sell out so quick when I think I have one someone wants it LOL



Oh well, guess it is like diving after opening a shop can't do much of that any more either 



I was warned though HA HA, thanks Fritz and Jim


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I got the same knife. I think I got the last one the other day at the sell.

I havent used it yet either, we gotta go Reese.


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

i have that knife and i love it. the first time i used it i was shocked it went in like a hot knife in butter. the only bad thing is wheni pull it out i was in a green cloud instanly if you no what i meen and the cudas were like hey whats going on over there.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

It is a fine Knife and I was thinking of how easily it skulled my AJ last weekend! hot butter came to mind too!



They even make a small handle version for folks with tiny hands...... oke roofer..

lol


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

what type of metal is the blade made of, its about time for me to get a new knife and this one looks good.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet knife!

"tiny hands" LOL 

Your just a big boy reese. Clay would hold your finger like a 4 year old girl holding her daddy's.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO Derik!!



At least I wasn't callin' anyone a little girl, man... Funny stuff!



Everyone talks trash when we can't get out regular... We all have cabin fever I guess. LOL





According to the Riffe website, all knives are made of 420 stainless steel and teflon coated for corrosion resistance. They still recommend a freshwater bath and silicon after use.



I have the silencer model and love it. It skulls fish great and has the best safety latch to prevent loss.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

It's all with love. 

Yes tho we need to go out regular now tho.

Shark tourney then every other weekend should be good with us. Reese, you are always welcome on my boat.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tiny hands.......damn. :moon

Lookin foward to the next time out!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i have this knife as well and i have never had a problem with cutting lines. it is very sharp. i, a month ago or so was braining 

a grouper and went through and ended up going through my riffe glove and into my middle nuckle.unlike one of those 

dull knives i felt it stick in the bone. unfortunatley mine. but no harm there was still grouper guts on it to cleanse the wound.

great knife,small scar


----------

